# anyone do the HPA DSG upgrade



## aleicgrant (Oct 31, 2005)

curious. Was launched several weeks ago, notta peep from anyone


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

aleicgrant said:


> curious. Was launched several weeks ago, notta peep from anyone


Still not available for the TTS. Believe me I have called several times on the matter...


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

I dunno...

I think is too expensive, IMHO anyway.
Again, I'd get the daytime's rather than this at that price.


----------



## aleicgrant (Oct 31, 2005)

*why my young pedowan....*



iModTTS said:


> Still not available for the TTS. Believe me I have called several times on the matter...


it is according to Nik at HPA


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

aleicgrant said:


> it is according to Nik at HPA


Did he confirm for your exact engine/tranny combo? I have called them every time they make an announcement and have been told that its still not ready for the TTS specifically. If it is, I would highly recommend it based on friends who have it on their A3's A4's and VWs etc. Its a brilliant bit of software thats undeniable. Do it Aleic :beer::thumbup:


----------



## aleicgrant (Oct 31, 2005)

*hi email to me Dec 22*

Hi Aleic,



It is good to hear from you!



Yes, we finally have a DSG flash for your car!



It doesn’t matter which brand of ECU flash that you have as long as we know what your red line is. You can either have your red line raised by your tuner to 7200 or we can make our shift point slightly lower than the redline you have now.



We also no longer have to be on site to perform the flash, we can ship you the DSG dongle in order to do the flash yourself!



If you’d like to take advantage of our current sale you just need to pre-pay for the flash before the 22nd of December.



Please click here for pricing: http://www.hpamotorsport.com/holidayspcl2010.htm



If you have any more questions please don’t hesitate to ask!





Kind regards,



Nik Brkich

Sales

E: [email protected]

T: 604-598-8520 x103

F: 604-598-8760

HPA Motorsports Inc.


----------



## aleicgrant (Oct 31, 2005)

*email I also got*

More than a year in development, HPA is proud to announce its renowned Stage 2, 3 and 4 DSG performance software is available immediately for all late model Volkswagen/Audi DQ250 DSG gearbox's.

HPA DSG Performance Programs are now available for models from 2004 and up including the following newly released applications:

2009+ Audi A3 - all
2009+ Audi TT including S and RS
2009+ Golf/GTI
2009+ Jetta
2009+ CC


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Wow, thats great news. So are you gonna do it? Git on it boyyyeee!


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

Guys, not only is it available for the TTS, the flash tool is on its way to me as I write this. I should have it in my hand by Monday and assuming all goes according to plan, I'll be enjoying faster shifting, putting more consistant power to the road and knowing what dam gear I'm in all the time as of Tuesday.

BTW, Nik is no longer with them (I think I may have been told he joined the police force or RCMP).


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Stevelev said:


> Guys, not only is it available for the TTS, the flash tool is on its way to me as I write this. I should have it in my hand by Monday and assuming all goes according to plan, I'll be enjoying faster shifting, putting more consistant power to the road and knowing what dam gear I'm in all the time as of Tuesday.
> 
> BTW, Nik is no longer with them (I think I may have been told he joined the police force or RCMP).


 I just called them, as well and Marcel confirmed that it is indeed available for the TTS! This is exciting, and Steve I can't wait to hear your feedback. I'd love to have better control over the power in this car now so this seems like a great mod. Two thumbs way up:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

Looking forward to providing feedback (and being the first TTS with this "mod"). :beer:


----------



## aleicgrant (Oct 31, 2005)

*ok surely.......*

i get some sort of cash reward for this groundbreaking development


----------



## MaXius (May 20, 2009)

I assume you guys want a DSG flash because your ECU tune is supposedly limited because of the DSG?

What tune do you have?


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

aleicgrant said:


> i get some sort of cash reward for this groundbreaking development


Good luck with that ! 



MaXius said:


> I assume you guys want a DSG flash because your ECU tune is supposedly limited because of the DSG?
> 
> What tune do you have?


There are times when it feels like there's less power than other times which I understand is from the DSG limiting power. My setup is shown in my sig (equivalent of Stage II).


----------



## MaXius (May 20, 2009)

Ok, just that my tune doesn't seem to have any flat spots where the DSG is limiting the power.


----------



## kendoist4162 (Mar 15, 2010)

I would definitely like to hear more about this as well. From the thread so far, I take that the HPA flash is totally separate from and compliments APR, GIAC, etc??


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

MaXius said:


> Ok, just that my tune doesn't seem to have any flat spots where the DSG is limiting the power.


I didnt recognize any either until I moved from stage I to stage II. Also, I cant pinpoint a specific gear or rev range as the "lack of consistant power" occurrs once in a while. Unfortunately, winter road conditions makes it tough to nail anything down ... 




kendoist4162 said:


> I would definitely like to hear more about this as well. From the thread so far, I take that the HPA flash is totally separate from and compliments APR, GIAC, etc??


ECU flashes are unrelated to DSG flashes. One of the benefits of a DSG flash is that the DSG is "tuned" to allow more power. Here's a portion of HPA's info cut from their website:

_*Torque Limit Increase:
Working in conjunction with our progressive shift configuration, we have increased the DSG Gearbox’s ability to transmit torque from 350nm up to 500nm while still ensuring the stability and capability of all the mechanical moving hardware within the DSG gearbox. With an HPA performance program, The DSG computer will no longer initiate steps to shed engine torque when the factory 350nm limit is reached which unleashes the true benefits of any engine modifications.*_


----------



## MaXius (May 20, 2009)

My tune doesn't "initiate steps to shed engine torque", so not sure this would actually do anything...


----------



## kendoist4162 (Mar 15, 2010)

@Steve - VF Cool!! Thanks much! :thumbup:


----------



## DgonzTT (Oct 8, 2009)

MaXius said:


> My tune doesn't "initiate steps to shed engine torque", so not sure this would actually do anything...


I agree... once i put her into Sport she just screams GO with no actual feel of power loss.... only thing in my case i know my car is dying for is a HPFP


----------



## Regina_TT (Mar 1, 2008)

DgonzTT said:


> I agree... once i put her into Sport she just screams GO with no actual feel of power loss.... only thing in my case i know my car is dying for is a HPFP


x2. And I'm APR stage 2. I guess I'm just not as sensitive as Steve. ;-)


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

As a stage 3 I do see the benefit of getting more TQ out of every gear, and to me, the premise of this DSG tune is that it gets me another step closer to the kind of control i'd expect from a manual shift car. I've decided that based on the benefits that are clearly outlined on the HPA site, I just placed my order for the Stage 3 DSG tune. Which means that Project TTS/SF is going into one or perhaps two webisodes of overtime...


----------



## aleicgrant (Oct 31, 2005)

*Ok imod*

I love you and hate you all at the same time


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*ok AG*

Bro. I love ya and love ya at the same time! Im not doing this mod for me, Im doing it for all those modders who have questions that must be answered! Im taking one for the team.:wave:


----------



## aleicgrant (Oct 31, 2005)

*Ok then....*

Since it's for the team, you have to let each of us have your car for a month each. It's the only fair way for us to feel what you took for the team!!!

I will pm my address for motor delivery


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

Well after some challenges getting the proper software drivers, I'm in the middle of the process ... File read and sent to HPA and awaiting the updated file to be returned for install. Stay tuned ...


----------



## aleicgrant (Oct 31, 2005)

*Xp usually the way to go*

Never had much luck with vista or win7 when trying to do flashes


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Stevelev said:


> Well after some challenges getting the proper software drivers, I'm in the middle of the process ... File read and sent to HPA and awaiting the updated file to be returned for install. Stay tuned ...


Hey dude, Im all ears. Waiting impatiently like a soon to be father in the delivery room......


----------



## kendoist4162 (Mar 15, 2010)

iModTTS said:


> Hey dude, Im all ears. Waiting impatiently like a soon to be father in the delivery room......


I sense some massive foreshadowing in that statement... 'Ware that ye tempt Fate.... :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

Well, no file received yet and I can't sit around waiting 3 hours for this (HPA is Pacific Time and I'm Eastern Standard) so off I go to reconnect so I can drive the car and likely draw a little more blood. Hopefully, this will get done this afternoon ... :banghead:


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

The deal is done and I'll be brief ... Smoother, faster, better !!  Ask away ...


----------



## kendoist4162 (Mar 15, 2010)

Stevelev said:


> The deal is done and I'll be brief ... Smoother, faster, better !!  Ask away ...


How so? I know some people will want numbers, but what does it FEEL like?


----------



## DgonzTT (Oct 8, 2009)

Stevelev said:


> The deal is done and I'll be brief ... Smoother, faster, better !!  Ask away ...


For the $$ it better scream faster IMO.... worth the money? is my question


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

Stevelev said:


> The deal is done and I'll be brief ... Smoother, faster, better !!  Ask away ...


Cool!

Now, what does it do?:sly:


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Steve, did you find that you are able to have more control over your shift points? As in the car no longer "forces" the shift at 6500rpm? My understanding is that this mod allows you to wring more TQ out of each gear and that to me is worth the admission price. Full reportage would be appreciated my man.:beer:


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

Sorry guys but I've been pulled in a few directions with work and going on a ski trip on Saturday hasn't helped ... Based on this, I havent had a tremendous amount of seat time but can provide the following feedback:

Marcel at HPA was very helpful with getting this Stage 2 flash done and the toughest part was installing the drivers so that the flash tool would be recognized by the software. Well, that and access to plugging in under the airbox - in the TTS, its rather tight in there so most should expect to draw a little blood. 

First drive: I immediately noticed a couple differences: the cluster showed which gear you're in whether in M, S or D (why Audi programmed it otherwise makes no sense !) and the shifts felt smoother in D while driving like a granny (I always let it warm up before pushing it). Although it was never an issue for me, when slowing down to a crawl or coming to a slow stop, sometimes the downshift to first would be felt but this too is now smoother. Since this drive was relatively short and in my 'hood, I only was able to push it a couple of short bursts but all gear shifting were bang on quick with no fanfare ... except when I was in "M" and forgot that the automatic shift at redline was removed ! 

Second drive: Took the car out for about 45 minutes including some highway driving. There's no question that I'm feeling more power ! In the past there were times when the power felt limited and based on my mods, it was suggested that the DSG's torque limiter could be the culprit ... I'm convinced that was the case as my car now consistantly pulls strong to redline and my boost gauge peaks a lb or two more than before in the higher gears. I never felt that shifts weren't quick enough at WOT before but they now feel both smoother and faster. Although the road was wet as it was starting to snow, I tried out LC ... 4,750 RPM far outshines the relatively dull 3,200 RPM starts ! 

I've been asked if this mod was worth the $$'s. THis isnt something that hit you over the head like an ECU flash then is really isnt the mod for you. That said, if you want a tweak that provides more subtle benefits (except for perhaps LC), then this is certainly worth it IMO. 

Note to self: "M" means manual and you have to upshift when approaching redline!


----------



## kendoist4162 (Mar 15, 2010)

Very nice! Thanks for the added detail Steve! 
Makes one contemplate what they can sell to get this.....


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Stevelev said:


> Second drive: Took the car out for about 45 minutes including some highway driving. There's no question that I'm feeling more power !
> 
> I've been asked if this mod was worth the $$'s. If you want a tweak that provides more subtle benefits (except for perhaps LC), then this is certainly worth it IMO. !


IM getting all hyped up over this mod. Thanks for sharing your findings!


----------



## Don Neri (Feb 18, 2011)

After reading your post steve, I'm getting that 1st along with my haldex upgrade, then I'll add power to it

Do I look for a HPA shop or could it be sent and done at APR or Neuspeed or w/e?


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

kendoist4162 said:


> Very nice! Thanks for the added detail Steve!
> Makes one contemplate what they can sell to get this.....


NP. I just unloaded my OEM wheels and have elected to go the route of 18's (12 lbs savings per corner) ... Speaking of selling to help offset the costs, anyone need a set of OEM TPMS ?? 



iModTTS said:


> IM getting all hyped up over this mod. Thanks for sharing your findings!


No charge.  BTW, I may have underplayed the downshifting benefits. I was having some fun today and when doing a quick downshift (one or 2 gears) and then stomping it seemed to provide a more immediate get up and go response. Too bad about the increase costs of gas this week as I definitely will need to hit the pump for a fill up sooner rather than later :thumbup:


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

Don Neri said:


> After reading your post steve, I'm getting that 1st along with my haldex upgrade, then I'll add power to it
> 
> Do I look for a HPA shop or could it be sent and done at APR or Neuspeed or w/e?


For the record, my tools are duct tape and WD40. Although I was not comfortable doing this install at all initially, its truly not difficult ... HPA will send the tool to you if they aren't doing their road show nearby but make sure they provide an updated/ complete instruction package as the inital package I rec'd didnt include pics of the engine compartment which provided me with a much better idea of what the heck I was looking for and where ...


----------



## TT412GO (May 14, 2009)

Don Neri said:


> After reading your post steve, I'm getting that 1st along with my haldex upgrade, then I'll add power to it
> 
> Do I look for a HPA shop or could it be sent and done at APR or Neuspeed or w/e?


Please do whatever you like, but nothing is going to rock your world like an ECU flash - the Haldex (don't forget to add the ASB) and DSG flash are going to be worthwhile refinements - but more subtle.


----------



## Don Neri (Feb 18, 2011)

TT412GO said:


> Please do whatever you like, but nothing is going to rock your world like an ECU flash - the Haldex (don't forget to add the ASB) and DSG flash are going to be worthwhile refinements - but more subtle.


 I'll bring it to Neuspeed or the local Tuner shop, since they build Monster GT-R's and redo the trannies too

Yeah, a place that upgrades R35's and there trannies right?


----------



## abeR (Sep 13, 2002)

I just had to get my mech unit reflashed on my MKV R32 - the HPA loaner tool makes doing the flash yourself tooooo easy.


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Steve how is the hpa flash working out now that you've had it for a while?


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

iModTTS said:


> Steve how is the hpa flash working out now that you've had it for a while?


Sorry man ! I havent driven the car since Feb 26th as I had to go to Utah and chase POW all week. 

Got home last night and the weather isnt cooperating (snowing then changing to freezing rain/ rain the balance weekend) so I'll provide an update in a few days ...


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

In a word: Awesome ! Its still crappy weather up here BUT I've had a little more seat time ... No question that shifts are noticeably smoother as well as faster. A couple of odd things ocurred though:

1) As I was slowing down to a crawl today, the car downshifted to 1st (now far smoother than in the past) but the DIS had a couple second delay before it reflected the car was in 1st. 

2) LC didnt work initially - seems the tranny oil needs to heat up before this will work so it had nothing to do with the DSG flash - 4,750 RPM provides some nice get up and go ! 

I'm really looking forward to the weather warming up in the next few weeks as my new "summer shoes" should also enhance the driving experience nicely ...


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

I did this mod immediately after buying my R32. The ECU flash on my TTS was a far more noticable mod but I feel for driver involvement the DSG flash is better still. Youre back in control. I wish HPA would tour again.


----------



## abeR (Sep 13, 2002)

SKNKWRX said:


> I did this mod immediately after buying my R32. The ECU flash on my TTS was a far more noticable mod but I feel for driver involvement the DSG flash is better still. Youre back in control. I wish HPA would tour again.


 
if you want it flashed we can make it happen warhol


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Looks like 2-3 of us here in the Bay Area will be meeting up bright and early Monday morning to make it happen., as the flash tool is here in SF this week. When I here testimonial from guys like SKNKWRX it really gets me hyped to feel the difference. :thumbup:


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

^ Glad to hear - looking forward to hearing your thoughts after the deed is done !


----------



## TT412GO (May 14, 2009)

> Looks like 2-3 of us here in the Bay Area will be meeting up bright and early Monday morning to make it happen., as the flash tool is here in SF this week.


 Right you are - I am bringing Marcel's personal high-speed flashing tool to Streetwerkes in Palo Alto this coming Monday AM for (at least) Jason and your's truly - but I'm sure the invitation is open to anyone else who wants their DSG flashed - but act quickly, the tool has to go right back to HPA!


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

@TT412GO 

At this point your car is an honorary TTS!


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

iModTTS said:


> Looks like 2-3 of us here in the Bay Area will be meeting up bright and early Monday morning to make it happen., as the flash tool is here in SF this week. When I here testimonial from guys like SKNKWRX it really gets me hyped to feel the difference. :thumbup:


 Looking forward to hearing your review of how it makes the TTS feel before I go through the hassel of getting the flash tool to Chicago. Unless HPA might be coming here for any reason anytime soon that is


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

SKNKWRX said:


> Looking forward to hearing your review of how it makes the TTS feel before I go through the hassel of getting the flash tool to Chicago ...


 IMO, its worth the hassle of getting the flash tool sent to you :thumbup:


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

Stevelev said:


> IMO, its worth the hassle of getting the flash tool sent to you :thumbup:


 You really have no idea the level of lazy that I have attained.


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

I hear ya  Stock DSG software isnt terrible and now that a few of us will have the flash maybe you'll be able to get enough interest to make it worthwhile for Marcel to arrange a tour to the windy city ... 

Hell, I'd love to visit Chicago again so maybe HPA would like to hire me to take their tool there


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

SKNKWRX said:


> You really have no idea the level of lazy that I have attained.


 LOL! :beer::thumbup:


----------

